# ENSENADA MEX. CAR SHOW , AUG 10 2008



## ClasicosEnsenadaMX (Jul 9, 2008)

Clasicos Car Club de Ensenada MX , Invites to CAR SHOW , Benefit of " H. Cuerpo de Rescate de Ensenada ,
on Sunday August 10 2008 , Location: Hotel Paraiso las Palmas en Ensenada MX. , to all Car Clubs of Lowriders , Clasics , Modificados , Euros , Vochos , Fast and Fourious , Mustangs and Solos ,.from South of California , Tijuana , Mexicali ,Rosarito, Tecate , Sonora.
Doors open at 6:00 a.m. 
Registration: 7:00a.m. to 2:00 p.m. 
Qualifications: 2:00 p.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Awards will be presented 5:00 p.m. to 6:00 p.m.
Trophies for frist places on each category and cash prizes in hydraulics competition (minimum 3 participants)
Live Hip Hop Singers
Featuring: "The Deadbitz" from San Diego Ca. and "MonoSereo of Ensenada"
Food ,Beers , Ambiente Familiar,no falten , PRECIOS POPULARES ........... maps available soon
For More Info: Petro Gonzalez 646 178 40 05 and Antonio Rodriguez 646 176 92 64


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ClasicosEnsenadaMX_@Jul 9 2008, 01:06 AM~11044375
> *Clasicos Car Club de Ensenada MX , Invites to CAR SHOW , Benefit of " H. Cuerpo de Rescate de Ensenada ,
> on Sunday August 10 2008 , Location: Hotel Paraiso las Palmas en Ensenada MX. , to all Car Clubs of Lowriders , Clasics , Modificados , Euros , Vochos , Fast and Fourious , Mustangs and Solos ,.from South of California , Tijuana , Mexicali ,Rosarito, Tecate , Sonora.
> Doors open at 6:00 a.m.
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmmmmmm same day as Bobby's show :angry: :angry: 

post some pics homie


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ClasicosEnsenadaMX (Jul 9, 2008)

Al arribar por el Boulevard Costero , a mano derecha esta la Bandera Mexican Flag , sobre el Boulevard Lazaro Cardenas deben de avanzar como 10 Blockes , y deben de llegar a una Gas Station/ AM-PM ,ahi le dan a la izquierda que esa es la calle "Delante" . 2 Blockes y medio . thats all


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

this is a good show to go to we had fun last year :biggrin:


----------



## 79 Brougham (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClasicosEnsenadaMX_@Jul 9 2008, 12:06 AM~11044375
> *Clasicos Car Club de Ensenada MX , Invites to CAR SHOW , Benefit of " H. Cuerpo de Rescate de Ensenada ,
> on Sunday August 10 2008 , Location: Hotel Paraiso las Palmas en Ensenada MX. , to all Car Clubs of Lowriders , Clasics , Modificados , Euros , Vochos , Fast and Fourious , Mustangs and Solos ,.from South of California , Tijuana , Mexicali ,Rosarito, Tecate , Sonora.
> Doors open at 6:00 a.m.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ClasicosEnsenadaMX_@Jul 10 2008, 02:00 PM~11056766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


estodo !!! individuals san diego will be there !!! que onda con el ceviche, y las tecates, like last year ???? uffin: :dunno: :wave: :buttkick: :werd:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Q-vo Homie, no pos si hay que darnos una vuelta por alla , a aventarnos unas Tecates bien frias y aprovechar el weekend , no hay mas Bro........


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jul 14 2008, 10:30 AM~11084463
> *Q-vo  Homie, no pos si hay que darnos una vuelta por alla , a aventarnos unas Tecates bien frias y aprovechar el weekend ,  no hay mas Bro........
> *


TECATES bien frias :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jul 15 2008, 10:45 AM~11093043
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


pues ya dijieron cabrones !! tecates bien frias !!!!  uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: pero no mucho porque: :barf: hahahahahaaa, como mi compa !!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

no pos simon bro , y luego la cruda esta cabron


----------



## Mr. C (Nov 6, 2006)

Might just have to go take a trip Down South to see what this is about...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jul 16 2008, 08:32 AM~11101654
> *no pos simon bro , y luego la cruda esta cabron
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :werd:


----------



## ClasicosEnsenadaMX (Jul 9, 2008)

and next day of the show, con un pinche dolor de cabeza por la cruda , chalee


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jul 16 2008, 07:32 AM~11101654
> *no pos simon bro , y luego la cruda esta cabron
> *


ayi los miramos carnal


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

POR AHI ESTAREMOS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
NO SE LES OLVIDE ACOMPANARNOS EN TIJUANA EL 31 DE AGOSTO


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:thumbsup: 

ensenadas a nice little town... good luck with the show


----------



## ClasicosEnsenadaMX (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Bro.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ClasicosEnsenadaMX_@Jul 21 2008, 11:20 AM~11139032
> *Thanks Bro.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*
Might have to get my Brothers together for this car show? I have been wanting to hit up a car show in Baja California. How about the some Hotel info por favor. * 
:nicoderm: uffin: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

informacion de hotel cerca por favor :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

*www.paraisolaspalmas.com*</span></span>
Hotel Paraíso Las Palmas
Av. Sangines #206
Col. Carlos Pacheco
Ensenada, B.C., México
C.P. 22880
Teléfono: (646) 177-1701 al 08


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 22 2008, 02:49 PM~11150509
> *
> Might have to get my Brothers together for this car show?  I have been wanting to hit up a car show in Baja California.  How about the some Hotel info por favor.
> :nicoderm:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


PETER !!! WHATS UP BRO,,, ITS FERNANDO, VP INDIVIDUALS CC. I MISSED YA AT THE IMPERIALS CAR SHOW... HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING'S GOOD !!! HEY YOU GOTTA CHECK OUT THIS SHOW, IN ENSENADA.... ITS A TRIP.... DE A QUELLAS....WE'VE BEEN GOING DOWN THERE FOR YEARS NOW....LET ME KNOW WHATS UP ??


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jul 23 2008, 08:54 AM~11157350
> *www.paraisolaspalmas.com</span></span>
> Hotel Paraíso Las Palmas
> Av. Sangines #206
> ...


 :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: ITS ALL GOOD !


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

i call by phone asking prices , para que se den una idea ,me dieron estos precios para mi por ejemplo que pienso irme desde el Sabado ,1 habitacion doble 
3 adult 1 children $85.00 dollars. sounds good Homies


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jul 23 2008, 12:58 PM~11159208
> *i call by phone asking prices , para que se den una idea ,me dieron estos precios para mi por ejemplo que pienso irme desde el Sabado ,1 habitacion doble
> 3 adult 1 children $85.00 dollars. sonds good Homies
> *


ESTA BIEN ESE PRECIO CARNAL :biggrin: A VER SI PUEDO IR A ENSENADA ASE UN CHINGO QUE NO VOY :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

homie , pos si hay chance y el tiempo lo permite caiganle para aca


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jul 23 2008, 01:07 PM~11159311
> *homie , pos si hay chance y el tiempo lo permite caiganle para aca
> *


SIMON VOY A HABLAR CON EL CONSILIO PARA VER QUE PEDO


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jul 23 2008, 10:58 AM~11159208
> *i call by phone asking prices , para que se den una idea ,me dieron estos precios para mi por ejemplo que pienso irme desde el Sabado ,1 habitacion doble
> 3 adult 1 children $85.00 dollars. sounds good Homies
> *


85 dolares por dia?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Simon Bro. , de 1:00 p.m. a 1:00 p.m. , 3 adultos y 1 children , se oye bien Bro.


----------



## ClasicosEnsenadaMX (Jul 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ClasicosEnsenadaMX_@Jul 21 2008, 11:20 AM~11139032
> *Thanks Bro.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 hey homie, el show es en el pavimento, like last year ????
  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ClasicosEnsenadaMX (Jul 9, 2008)

Simon , va ser en la parte de enfrente , en el area del parking de cemento/pavimento.
para que se den un tour para aca y a comer ceviche con unas Tecates bien Frias

Los Esperamos Homies 

ClasicosCC de Ensenada












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ClasicosEnsenadaMX_@Jul 30 2008, 08:22 PM~11219830
> *
> 
> Simon , va ser en la parte de enfrente , en el area del parking de cemento/pavimento.
> ...


 CHINGON !!! PUES YA ESTAMOS LISTOS HOMIE !!! AY LES CAEMOS EL DOMINGO !!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

orale k bueno p k en la tierra no lucen los carros :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: Groupe from San diego is going!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Se va poner bueno:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Aug 1 2008, 07:28 AM~11232224
> *:thumbsup: Groupe from San diego is going!!
> *


 simon carlos...pistear y pistear !!!!!!! we should caravan together !!!!
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

T T T


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 1 2008, 10:10 AM~11233121
> *simon carlos...pistear y pistear !!!!!!! we should caravan together !!!!
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :werd:
> *


we're leaving from nice and easy at 7:00 am !!! sunday morning... let me know whats up !! que onda con el ceviche,, classicos ????
:dunno: :dunno: :werd:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 4 2008, 10:28 AM~11253679
> *we're leaving from nice and easy at 7:00 am !!! sunday morning... let me know whats up !! que onda con el ceviche,, classicos ????
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :werd:
> *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

petro vas a hacer brincos y cuales son las reglas para saver que carros voy a llevar na quiero que empiesen a :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ClasicosEnsenadaMX (Jul 9, 2008)

Si,
si va ver Brincos , $300.00 Dlls. al que gane , minimo 3 participantes de diferentes Clubes , ya que South Side Tj , tienen varias y buenas ranflas que pegan , y hay que darle chance a los demas , las reglas las tratamos el mismo dia del evento.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by ClasicosEnsenadaMX_@Aug 6 2008, 10:00 AM~11273436
> *Si,
> si va ver Brincos , $300.00 Dlls. al que gane , minimo 3 participantes de diferentes Clubes , ya que South Side Tj , tienen varias y buenas ranflas que pegan ,  y  hay que darle chance a los demas , las reglas las tratamos el mismo dia del evento.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 4 2008, 09:28 AM~11253679
> *we're leaving from nice and easy at 7:00 am !!! sunday morning... let me know whats up !! que onda con el ceviche,, classicos ????
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :werd:
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>WELL WE ARE LEAVING AT 6:30 FROM NATIONAL CITY. TAKING ABOUT 6 CARS FOR SURE TO ENSENADA. MIGHT SEE ON THE WAY UP THERE.  :biggrin: </span>


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Aug 6 2008, 02:36 PM~11275832
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>WELL WE ARE LEAVING AT 6:30 FROM NATIONAL CITY. TAKING ABOUT 6 CARS FOR SURE TO ENSENADA. MIGHT SEE ON THE WAY UP THERE.    :biggrin: </span>
> 
> 
> ...


 ORALE !!! WE'LL PROBABLY MEET AT THE TOLL-BOOTHS !! I'M ALREADY OFF ON MONDAY, PARA LA PINCHI CRUDA !!!
:banghead: :barf: :barf:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

QUE PASO CARNALES ESPERO QUE TENGAN UN VUEN SHOW SALIUDOS DE SOMOS UNO C.C DE MILWAUKE WI. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by omilow59_@Aug 6 2008, 07:06 PM~11278319
> *QUE PASO CARNALES ESPERO QUE TENGAN UN VUEN SHOW  SALIUDOS DE  SOMOS UNO C.C  DE  MILWAUKE WI. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 ESTODO HOMIE !! WE'LL POST PICS ON MONDAY !!!! ANY OTHER CLUB FROM THE U.S. GOING DOWN SOUTH THIS WEEKEND ????


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>WELL WE ARE LEAVING AT 6:30 FROM NATIONAL CITY. TAKING ABOUT 6 CARS FOR SURE TO ENSENADA. MIGHT SEE ON THE WAY UP THERE.    :biggrin: </span></span>
















[/b][/quote]


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

GAS FROM S.D. OR TJ TO ENSENADA :100 DLLS , YA QUE ESTA CARA
ENTRY FEE : 25 DLLS
FOOD: 45 DLLS
ESTRAS : 50 DLLS

LLEVAR UNA HIELERA LLENA DE CERVEZAS BIEN FRIAS AL CAR SHOW DE CLASICOS CC ENSENADA NEXT SUNDAY 10 DE AGOSTO , " NO TIENE PRECIO" "PRICELESS"


----------



## 79 Brougham (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Aug 7 2008, 04:23 PM~11287768
> *GAS FROM S.D. OR TJ  TO ENSENADA :85 DLLS , YA QUE ESTA CARA
> ENTRY FEE : 25 DLLS
> FOOD: 45 DLLS
> ...


SUERTE CON EL CAR SHOW.......AI TE CHINGAS UNA TECATE BIEN FRIA POR MI :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

THANKS HOMIE ,
A VER COMO NOS VA , SE VE BIEN EL CLIMA , EL LUNES A MAS TARDAR PONEMOS UNAS FOTOS
<img src=\'http://i33.tinypic.com/2emfo6t.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOLLYLAC SD (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Aug 7 2008, 12:42 PM~11284733
> *THANKS, READY TO DO IT AGAIN THIS YEAR. :yes: </span>*


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Tiempo cc va a estar ahi el domingo.
Los clubs del concilio de tj van a salir de la caseta de rosarito a las 6:30 en el (am/pm)


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Aug 7 2008, 07:22 PM~11288312
> *SUERTE CON EL CAR SHOW.......AI TE CHINGAS UNA TECATE BIEN FRIA POR MI :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


un chingo de cervezazzzzzzzz !!!
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LOLLYLAC SD (Aug 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

ke onda komo estubo
no pude ir 
no keria prender mi ranfla


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

no fotos???


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Ell show estuvo chingon creo high life tiene las fotos


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

nice pics looks like it was a good turnout :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Victor , estoy de acuerdo contigo ,"Chingon estuvo el Car Show" , los que no fueron si que se perdieron un muy buen evento.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: no tomaste fotos de los que brincaron .si quieres hacer algo con tus bombas hard line o cromar marcame para que tu carro se mire mas chingon ya tienes mi radio


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

No , ya cuando fui se habia terminado , ya que en el lugar que estaba casi no se escuchaba nada y simon por aqui tengo tu numero.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

por las fotos que beo fue ungran show :cheesy: :cheesy: y un chigo chelas :biggrin: :biggrin: saludos de SOMSO UNO C.C MILWAUKE WI. :biggrin:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tiempo Car Club (Aug 9, 2008)

Estubo chingon el show como siempre :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Aug 12 2008, 08:13 AM~11322808
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 good pics !!!! homie,, we had a good time down south !!! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

I hope you guys be here on tiempos c.c. Pick nick on sep7 in playas


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Aug 11 2008, 10:01 AM~11313658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Kolorado 64 (Aug 4, 2008)

QUE ONDA RAZA ,ESTE SHOW ESTUVO CHINGON. AY NOS VEMOS EN PLAYAS SEP. 7. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Homies 
aqui hay mas fotos de este evento , mas variedad y mas ranflas

Piloteando.tv


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

any more pics.?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Homie 
Check this web page *Piloteando.tv* , hay 350 pictures of this event.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ClasicosEnsenadaMX (Jul 9, 2008)

THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT PARTICIPATED ON MAKING THIS EVENT A SUCESS HOPEFULLY WILL HAVE ANOTHER NEXT YEAR , SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUB MEMBERS FROM SAN DIEGO , TIJUANA , MEXICALI , LOCAL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS , I REALLY APPRECIATE . THANKS , SE LOS AGRADEZCO A TODOS LOS QUE NOS APOYARON
PETRO GONZALES President Clasicos de Ensenada
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Fue un buen show como los que los classicos siempre hacen esperemos que el prox. Este mejor :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tiempo Car Club (Aug 9, 2008)

Como siempre un gran Show petro, alla nos vemos en el proximo y no se olviden acompanarnos en tijuana el 7 de septiembre


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Great , exelent , amazing Car Show ,
congratulations my friend

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Tiempo Car Club (Aug 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 12 2008, 01:48 PM~11325775
> *    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ClasicosEnsenadaMX_@Aug 13 2008, 09:58 PM~11338778
> *THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT PARTICIPATED ON MAKING THIS EVENT A SUCESS HOPEFULLY WILL HAVE ANOTHER NEXT YEAR , SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUB MEMBERS FROM SAN DIEGO , TIJUANA , MEXICALI , LOCAL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS , I REALLY APPRECIATE . THANKS , SE LOS AGRADEZCO A TODOS LOS QUE NOS APOYARON
> PETRO GONZALES President Clasicos de Ensenada
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :werd:


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

Great show!!! Looking forward to next year. :biggrin: 


Mexican Side Car Club


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Aug 14 2008, 12:40 PM~11343183
> *Great show!!! Looking forward to next year. :biggrin:
> Mexican Side Car Club
> *


que onda jr :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Aug 13 2008, 05:47 PM~11336963
> *Homie
> Check this web page Piloteando.tv , hay 350 pictures of this event.   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


cool website bro :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 14 2008, 09:41 PM~11348094
> *que onda jr  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 14 2008, 08:41 PM~11348094
> *que onda jr  :biggrin:
> *


----------

